
Extracting Secret Test Cases from the Google Foobar Challenge - aw1621107
https://medium.com/@mfe5003/extracting-secret-test-cases-from-google-foobar-challenge-6b0a0bea61c4
======
CobrastanJorji
> It turns out there are 48 exceptions, which means I can get 5 bits of
> information out of a single test run that raises a coded exception...

Oh my. Well done, sir. But wait, I'm not particularly familiar with Python,
but could you not create new types of exceptions and grow the error space?

